# Possible breeds in her blood?



## snorkyller (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I have a domestic medium hair cat (or is it domestic long hair?). I found her in a cat refuge. She was 1 ½ year old and she's now almost 3 years old.

I have been wondering about the possible breed of her parents or grandparents since she has some uncommon characteristics compared to domestic cats that I'm used to see, but I know nothing about breeds. This may be hard to answer, but I'm curious since I love her.
For example, I'm wondering how she could have orange hairs. I also noticed the white-orange color on her throat, that looks like a bandana, and appears to be a random white spot that could have appeared anywhere else on her body.
Maybe I should mention that she's very silent. I hear her only when she really want something. I can't even hear her purr unless I put my ear on her. Her chest is also quite large. She has a very dense fur. I collect with a brush a huge amount a hairs every 2-3 days (like a small ball).


----------



## Lynxy (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know much (if anything) about breeds but I do know she is one beautiful cat!


----------



## snorkyller (Aug 8, 2012)

Correction: I should have writen: I also noticed the white-orange color on her throat, that looks like a bandana, and DOESN'T appears to be a random white spot that could have appeared anywhere else on her body.


----------



## Sierratoucan (Aug 6, 2012)

She is a gorgeous cat  looks a lot like my nutmeg... Maybe thats who she will grow up to be! She has a lot of orange and black with some white  thanks for sharing the photos!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She's looks like a dilute mackerel tabby (this refers to coat pattern and color, not breed). The dilute refers to the red and black colors being washed out to gray and peachy. I'd call her long haired. Beyond that there is no way to know anything about her heritage, there is likely no "breed" in her lineage.

She gorgeous...love those green eyes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

If you send her to San Diego, we can do extensive testing. It may take about 8-9 years to complete, but I'll take really, really good care of her. :grin:

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

She's beautiful!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Very beautiful cat. I love the extra stuff on her feet.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

So pretty. I like the way she's lighter around her eyes, too.

She looks a bit like my Io, especially the bushy tail, white ear wisps, and fluffpaws. Someone called Io a mediumhair mackeral torbie (tortoiseshell tabby), and I think that describes her well.


----------



## kit-e-kat (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow beauty and a half.
I kid you not she has a lot of the same characteristics of our cat bob, her face hair and paws are almost identical, he is a half Persian and we also got him from a cat shelter, he is a big cat in the pictures her ears look around the same size to bobs in the face and he is also quiet, never vocal unless he finished his food or wants outside.

I've always thought he may be part main **** as he is a big cat 6kg. 
The long hair could have Persian or ragdoll, I don't think bobs was ever known and I think they might have guessed as he is abit Persian but not as much.
I've just researched try different long/ mid haired cats :>


----------



## snorkyller (Aug 8, 2012)

I was very surprised at first by the coat color of Sunkiss, because she has a mix of peach and smoke tabby, and the peach isn't spread equally on her body. It's the first time I see a cat like that and many people said the same. I wonder why it's rare: well it is here where I live...

Sunkiss weight 12 lbs (5,4kg). She's not fat, she's sturdy.
She has 2 kind of hairs, because she also has dense short-medium gray hairs that are not visible on images. Do all long-haired cat have these two kinds of hairs?

My cat thanks you for your compliments 
Thanks a lot Jacq for your pictures. You have a beautiful cat. IO has a long tail!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

A very beautiful girl.....from your pics her coloring looks to me as a Silver Macked Patched Tabby, or Silver Mackeral Torbie as is more commonly called. Her coat to me looks more like a Maine **** type of coat than Persian. At 12 lbs. that is a typical weight of a Maine **** female, and often a soft voice as well. The long plumy tail is also Maine ****-like. Since you don't for sure know her pedigree I would say she's a Maine **** mix.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

She sure is pretty. I would call her a brown mackerel torbie (or patched tabby). She is very maine coonish...lovely girl. My Azalia also has similar coloring although not the bushy tail and she also has a very small meow and her purr is hardly audible. In layman's terms, I tell people she's a Maine **** mix as well.

http://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae360/dweamgoil/Azalia/HiThere.jpg

Azalia is about 9.5 lbs at her trimmest.


----------



## BKME (Aug 21, 2012)

i was also going to say Maine **** especially with the hair between he toes (keeps their feet warm and easier to walk in the snow) Only thing that is missing is the tufts on the tips of her ears. Maine Coons can get large, especially males. And this is one of the breeds that doesn't fully develop until about 2 years old. And, a mix of breeds is often healthier than a purebred, since the genetics are more random. She is a beauty.


----------

